# ISO a really yummy strawberry fragrance



## Mandy (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone know of a really good strawberry fragrance? Most of the ones I've tried smell more like strawberry flavored candy than they do actual fresh strawberries and that more what I'm looking for. It's for a scrub I'm going to be making.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear soap silly has a good strawberry, but I havent tried it.


----------



## NeosoulSister (Jan 3, 2008)

You might also try MMS (thesage.com).  I have their strawberry flavor oil and it's pretty nice.  I would suspect their fragrance oil would be the same.


----------

